# What are the top ten film making schools worldwide?



## samverma (May 31, 2016)

1- Zee Institute of Media Arts

Mumbai , Maharashtra

2 - Digital Academy-The Film School

Mumbai , Maharashtra

3 - The Media Institute

Mumbai , Maharashtra

4 - Deviprasad Goenka Management College Of Media Studies, Mumbai

Mumbai , Maharashtra

5 - Shemaroo Institute of Film & Technology- (SIFT)

Mumbai , Maharashtra

6 - Department of Music, University of Mumbai

Mumbai , Maharashtra


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm not sure where you got your ranking from, but THR doesn't even have 1 film school from India on their list for top non-US film schools:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/best-film-schools-world-811368
in the US:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...828483/item/ithaca-college-top-25-film-823664


----------

